# Adattatore usb  porta parallela / seriale

## luigi.malago

Ciao,

sto cercando un adattatore da usb a porta parallela e da usb a porta seriale per il mio portatile.. 

(che ormai come molte dei portatili recenti mancano di queste porte  :Sad:   )

Stavo cercando qualcosa su ebay, ma ho una grande difficoltà a capire se si tratta di periferiche compatibili con linux.

(alle varie domande che pongo ai venditori mi sento sempre dire: "non ho linux per testare...")

Qualcuno di voi mi sa indicare qualche periferica sicuramente compatibile con linux (gentoo)

mi spiacerebbe comprare e poi non potermente fare nulla..

PS ho già guardato qui:

http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/devices.php

ma il fatto è che vorrei partire dalla lista di ebay per capire se c'è qualcosa di compatibile, per risparmiare un po'  :Smile: 

l'elenco delle periferiche compatibile indicato sopra non è molto aggiornato, e fa riferimento ad adattatori di "marca",

mente quelli su ebay sono molto più "scaccioni"..

ciao e grazieLast edited by luigi.malago on Thu Apr 27, 2006 12:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## X-Act!

Passi per l'adattatore usb-seriale (prima o poi dovrò cercarne anch'io uno a meno che la Cisco non cominci ad implementare porte console usb   :Laughing:  ), ma non credo che esista un adattatore usb-parallelo: USB è comunque una porta seriale e se ci fosse qualcosa per attaccare una periferica parallela ad una seriale non sarebbe solo un adattatore, ma un convertitore e forse neanche tanto stupido...

(Spero che nessuno mi smentisca clamorosamente...)

EDIT: Mi smentisco clamorosamente da solo   :Rolling Eyes:  e mi domando: ma perchè non cerco prima di postare invece che dopo?

Esistono eccome: effettivamente ad essere pignoli è vero che sono convertitori e non adattatori, ma queste sono sottigliezze!

A questo punto mi viene la curiosità di sapere 1) cosa c'è dentro e 2) se effettivamente esistono driver per linux e come funzionano...

----------

## luigi.malago

Ciao,

concordo sulla maggiore appropriatezza del termine convetitore piuttosto che adattatore...

so che alcuni di questi dispositivi sono supportati da linux, come ad esempio nel sito che ho linkato nel primo post. 

Il fatto è che non so se esista uno standard tale per cui "tutti o quasi" vengano riconosciuti...

PS: esiste una marca attualmente in commercio che fornisce i driver per il proprio convertitore da  USB to PARALLELA... ma ora non ricordo la marca  :Sad: 

Luigi

----------

## gutter

Ne ho provati un paio e ti posso dire che questi che ti elenco funzionano benissimo senza alcun problema usando il modulo pl2303.ko.

Vai sul sito misco.it e cerca i prodotti con i codici:

```

5319L

2113F

```

alla fine sono prodotti equivalenti dato che il chipset di trasduzione è lo stesso  :Wink: 

P.S.: Ti sconsiglio di comprare da misco visto che in genere è più cara degli altri store online.

----------

## luigi.malago

Grazie mille!

spero di trovare qualcosa più a buon prezzo, ma mi pare giù un buon punto di partenza avere una lista di modelli sicuramente supportati.

Luigi

----------

## luigi.malago

Una domanda specifica:

qualcuno di voi ha provato la

Sitecom USB docking station

che mi dite?

Luigi

----------

## Stefano Crocco

Mi trovo nella necessità di connettere un vecchio modem seriale (un 3Com U.S. Robotics) con un nuovo portatile che, ovviamente, non ha la porta seriale. Qualcuno sa consigliarmi su un cavo che sia compatibile con linux (e possibilmente non eccessivamente costoso)? Ho già visto su questo forum la discussione Adattatore usb porta parallela / seriale, ma dato che è piuttosto vecchia, mi chiedevo se ci fossero delle novità.

Grazie in anticipo

----------

## gutter

 *Stefano Crocco wrote:*   

> *

 

Fatto il merge con il topic da te suggerito   :Wink: 

Per la cronaca io uso ancora lo stesso adattarore e non penso che ci siano state grosse evoluzioni sul mercato.

----------

## Stefano Crocco

Grazie

----------

